# A beautiful gift



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Fellows,

today i received a letter from "rayshot" ray, in behalf of "mr.green", with this wonderful content:

Thanks a lot to you both for this nice gift.










Now i have a few questions:

Which ammo size do you shot with them? (i mostly shot 10-12 mm steel balls, my pouches are "a bit" smaller, so i was wondering about the size of the "supersure pouches") See the picture for comparsion:










What is the difference between the roo pouches #3 and #7?

What are the materials of those both?:










I have made a band set with one of them, for testing and i must say: "it's really great, supersmooth feeling and very solid". I still have to get used though to the new size. Or did i used the wrong cal.? I've tested it with 12mm steel.










Thanks again, i'm very pleased about it. What a nice gesture.

Kind regards

Tom


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I've tried the 5/8 pouches with 6.5mm hole on 5/16" (11.11mm) steel. I'm sure some other members have tried them on bigger ammo.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a nice package, man. Once you get used to those, that's all you'll want to shoot with.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice of Mr. Green. Ray's pouches rock, and He is a super nice guy all in his own right. I think you will enjoy those quite a bit after a short adjustment period, and they seem to last practically forever.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

- Except for the color, I don't think there's a difference with #3 and #7 pouches.

- I believe Ray's pouches are laminated of the same material (in this case kangaroo leather). Ray should be able to answer your question.

- comment on your pouch - WOW, that's a very small pouch for 12mm. I use that size pouch for BB's.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful pouches. Finally you got some roo leather pouches.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome! Ray's pouches are excellent. Also Ray is most excellent as well.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

I have shot a few days with them  Very exciting!!!


----------

